# Cycle



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone have this besides me?

I start a small talk about how we are just having sex in one position, and would like more then just normal sex. Usually at that time we do it 2/3 times a week.

She agree's for the next month or so we do new/different things in bed and have sex 4/5 times a week.

The next month we do less things in bed and have sex only 3/4 times a week.

Then it starts again.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing but it has nothing to do with positions it has to do with what our thoughts are focused on. Less focus = less sex.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

We cycle through different phases too. We are students so a lot depends on scheduling, stress levels, roommates, etc. Since stopping the pill, I've noticed that during certain times of the month I am more adventurous, while others I'm more emotional, etc. so a lot of what we do kind of rests on my hormone levels lol. I recommend that couples keep an eye on the woman's monthly cycles to notice any mood changes--it's been interesting for us.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am not talking about durring the month.
I am talking about from month to month.


----------

